# Calibration services in Europe?



## Khron (May 21, 2013)

Greetings,

All seems fine and dandy in calibration-world on the US side of the pond, but does anyone around here know of any companies in Europe, that are capable (and willing) to measure/calibrate some (DIY) 1/4" electret capsule mics, which don't ask for the cost of an arm, a leg and half a torso? :sarcastic:

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

IBF Acoustic offer a good value service.


----------



## Khron (May 21, 2013)

Hello,

Sorry, i forgot to thank you for the tip, last week  I just mailed them my mic yesterday. 

Looking forward to getting it back, and to start measuring and tweaking... :R


----------

